# Vendredi après l'Ascension pas travaillé



## zabeth 1 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je m'y prends un peu à l'avance pour mes prochains contrats (pas de départ avant septembre 2023 normalement) mais il me semble avoir lu que certaines d'entre vous mettaient une clause dan leur contrat comme quoi elles ne travaillaient pas le vendredi, après le jeudi de l'Ascension (jour férié) afin de pouvoir faire le pont.
J'avoue que cette année j'aurais apprécié de faire le pont , surtout que plein de jours fériés tombant sut un dimanche, et sur mes 4 accueillis, je n'en avais qu'un  !!!!
Comment faites vous ? 
Vous prévenez d'office (bien évidemment) que vous ne travaillez pas ce vendredi et c'est du sans solde j'imagine ? et c'est signé et paraphé par les parents et vous même sur le contrat comme quoi y a pas d'ambiguité ? 
Merci pour vos réponses car cela m'intéresse beaucoup !!!
Bon we ensoleillé !


----------



## booboo (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour , 
Oui quand je signe le contrat avec les parents, je note les dates de toutes mes semaines d'absences, ainsi que les ponts éventuels, tout ça pour une année complète.
Comme ça, ils sont au courant dès le départ, si ça ne leur va pas, on signe pas.
Et à chaque date anniversaire, je recommence


----------



## papillon (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Moi pareil, dans mes nouveaux contrats, il est noté que si un jour férié tombe un mardi ou un jeudi, je fais le pont 
la journée sera déduite (calcul cour de cassation)
Au moins c'est clair et net et comme booboo, si ça ne convient pas, on ne signe pas


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Perso ce n est pas noté au contrat mais j arrive toujours a faire le pont a l ascension 😀 ( 4 ans que je suis avec les mêmes PE )


----------



## Titine15 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
C'est noté sur tous mes contrats comme ça pas de pb
Bonne soirée


----------



## zabeth 1 (23 Juillet 2022)

Ok, super, merci beaucoup. 
Je vais pouvoir faire ça, et en effet, bien le noter, pour pas avoir de pb ! 
Bonne soirée !!!


----------



## violetta (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir.
Lors des rencontres avec les parents, lorsqu'on aborde le côté administratif, j'annonce qu'en plus de mes 5 semaines de congés,  je fais tous les ponts et que je déduis la journée. 
Lors de la signature du contrat, je le rappelle.
Et avant le 31 mars, je note les dates de mes 5 semaines de congés + les ponts sur feuille a faire signer.


----------



## zabeth 1 (24 Juillet 2022)

@violetta : 
Vous faites tous les ponts ? c cool ça ! J'y avais pas pensé .
Et jamais eu de souci avec les parents quand vous les rencontrez pour la 1ere fois ?


----------



## violetta (24 Juillet 2022)

Coucou zabeth.
A vrai dire, il n'y a que depuis 2 ans que je m'accorde ce petit plaisir.
Je travaille en année complète le plus souvent et franchement faire les ponts est vraiment appréciable, surtout que mon conjoint lui fait tous les ponts.
Et puis, ça dépend des années mais des ponts il n'y en a  pas tant que ça.
Au début,  je n'osais pas trop l'imposer et je me suis aperçue que la plupart des parents faisaient le pont et j'étais avertie au dernier moment.
Alors maintenaient je fonctionne comme ça, ça me permets de prévoir des petites virées !
Et non, ça ne semble pas embêter mes employeurs.
Bon dimanche.


----------



## zabeth 1 (25 Juillet 2022)

Violetta, 
comme vous, j'osais déjà pas imposer le vendredi après l'ascension, et puis ça me saoule les parents absents et qui préviennent à la dernière minute !
 mais faire tous les ponts  c'est une bonne idée (et y en a pas tant que ça) et comme vous, mon mari les faits tous . 
A méditer très sérieusement, et merci pour toutes vos réponses très utiles.
Très belle journée à vous (ici fait gris ce matin...)


----------



## Titine15 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bjr
Je les fais tous depuis mes débuts il y a 10 ans et ça n'a jamais posé pb à aucun parent si ils le savent dès la signature du contrat, pas de pb
Bonne journée


----------



## NOELLA92 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai un contrat type sur lequel est noté qu'aucun jour férié ne sera travaillé et je rajoute en fonction des années les vendredi et les lundis qui ne seront pas travaillés si c'est un pont. Bien sur journée sans solde ou jour CP si acquis. Les parents savent tout de suite ce qu'il en est. Mais il est vrai que certains ont l'air surpris le moment venu et "ont oublié" qu'ils avaient signé le contrat avec cette mention. Ainsi les parents peuvent s'organiser pour la garde de leur enfant suffisamment à l'avance (s'ils n'ont pas  "oublié"). Au début de mon activité, je n'osai pas poser la journée pour faire le pont pour ne pas embêter les parents, mais maintenant c'est clair avant la signature du contrat.
Bonne journée à toutes


----------

